

First they came for the file-sharing domains…  - cwan
http://blog.easydns.org/2010/11/27/first-they-came-for-the-file-sharing-domains/

======
pwg
Very nice parallel to the time before the second world war. But the post
should also have given a credit link to Martin Niemöller:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came>

